# Pompano and Whiting Pcola Beach 4/12/12



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Got set up about 7:45 this morning, had 3 fish on the beach by 8am. The bite was steady for about 2 hours, then the pomps moved out and the whiting moved in. We caught some of the biggest whiting I've seen in a while and we left them biting at 1:00. Was using nothing but sandfleas and could only imagine how good the whiting bite would have been with shrimp!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

niiice catch right there, and sounds like the heat was on.
Are those in the pic whiting? They look like what i would call croakers... Can someone enlighten me? I thought whiting are white/silver trout.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, those are gulf whiting in the picture. I believe that they are in the croaker/drum family. The fillets sure did look good, going to fry some up tonight!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice, enjoy!
But that's a different kind then the white trout, right? The whiting here have a bottom mouth, while the white trout really have a trout like mouth.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Paolo said:


> Nice, enjoy!
> But that's a different kind then the white trout, right? The whiting here have a bottom mouth, while the white trout really have a trout like mouth.


yes, that's right. White trout look just like a speckled trout without the spots.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn nice catch! When I was a boy surf fishing on the Texas coast, we loved when we got into the whiting. Makes for some awesome fish sandwhiches!


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nicely done seem like things might be picking up a bit!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great looking mess of fish


----------

